# i 've just found this...



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i 've just found this while searching the net:"Pygocentrus Palometa" Valenciennes, 1850
If you follow The link you will see that under the genus Pygocentrus there are 4 species.Is this an old name that it was revised later or it is a new Or the owner of the site does not have a clue about p's??????????????

If anyone knows about i will apriciate it!!!
Thanks,Jim


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I was a bad boy since i post this without searching in OPEFE.I 've just finish the reading on Frank's site and this is what i found:

Pygocentrus (Eigenmann 1915):

*This grouping listed 3 true piranhas and an invalid species that was actually a pacu (Myletes);*

The author revised the genus and included 4 species; Pygocentrus piraya (Cuvier 1819), Pygocentrus nattereri (Kner 1869), Pygocentrus notatus (Lutken 1874) and Pygocentrus palometa (Valenciennes 1850).

So i believe that this is a PACU.Am i right Frank?

I am promising that in the future i 'll read more carefully!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes, P. palometa is a pacu in genus Myletes.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thanks a lot Frank for your reply, and ofcourse for the OPEFE site...









Jim


----------

